# Snow Cover Worries?



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

I have been watching the weather in Granville, to Minnesota, to here in Illinois and wonder if anyone is concerned about the lack of snow cover for Spring nesting success?

I realize it's early BUT I haven't read too much anywhere that people are concerned about the lack of snow or discussion about moisture for keeping the potholes from going dry...

Hey, the season is over except for the Snow Geese Conservation orders and just would like to hear what the "ole" resident waterfowlers think about it


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The snow cover is sparse at best. The one thing we have going for us is the wet fall we had. I have noticed the last few days, there is decent amounts of standing water in ditches and low areas, despite the limited snow fall so far.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Hold the phone boys!
If you think that the winter snows are over you better have a little history lesson.
Many a year we have gotten the majority of our runoff after march first.
Get ready for more moisture.

cootkiller


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I totally agree coot, thats why my post ended ..so far.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

So...As a pheasant hunter, golfer and do not own a snowmobile I think it is great!! The last thing I will pray for during lent is a snow line!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

A couple spring snow/rain storms is all it will take to fill things up after the wet fall we had. I think we're sitting pretty good.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Well, its been four weeks....have you all gotten the snow or is still too early?

Talked to my friend in Granville and it's still in need of a good 17" snow that melts in a couple of days.

It is 31 degrees here in IL and the forecast was for snow....but it was almost 60 degrees in southern Illinois today.

Not nervous yet, as there is nothing one can do, but am always curious!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry....but we don't need 17" of snow up here....would rather have rain in April.We have had snow on the ground since Nov.....time to go.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

No Kidding......No more snow Please. The Fall of 2004 filled up a lot of sloughs.....rather have the rain in April and May.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Thanks, that is great to hear.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Looks like I NEVER should have asked about snow....sorry!


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

zettler For the most part I believe things are ok in the northern part of the state. That is not true for the central and south central. Starting at I-94 and south it is dry. We have hade an open winter(no snow). The last snowfall that came through didnt leave any snow in these areas. With out good spring rains it will dry up fast. These sloughs are mostly very shallow; it doesn't take long for them to dissappear. Hope we get it.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

yea, southern ND is a bad place in the spring time for water with a lack of snowfall. Hope you get plenty before it's all said and done with.


----------

